# breedIng these Guys



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I want to breed my red bellys I think i have 2 males and 2 females. what do you guys think,any tips


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok ... first and foremost there is no way that you could know the sex of your piranha. (not unitil they breed at least)

Its great tha you want to breed them. First give us some info as to the size of your fish. how long you have had them what size tank they are in.

There are plenty of info in this site with regard to the topic and will be very useful.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh yah 
and welocome to Piranha Fury.

:welcome:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well two of the red bellys are about 5-6 inches and the other two are smaller about 4-5 inches and there in a 60 gallon tank with 2 pitcus catfish (used to have 6 others got eaten here are scars and wounds and now i have 2 alive and I have 2 plecos in there.

Also they ussually follow the bigger one around and I ussually feed them pellets,beef heart,goldfish and sometimes ghost shrimps.

Here are some pics


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dead catfish and the 2 pelcos i have one is a butterfly and the other one i dont knoe.:nod:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

They look a little on the small side, and still have thier juvi spots. you got some waitng ahead of you :nod:

Nice pics though, thier looking good


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I think they are more or less 5 months old...
Maybe next year they will bread.

greetzz


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup they are about 5 months old i got them in october.







Here are some baby pics when i first got them they were like the size of a dime.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Davo I know you have piranhas that breed and you have fry I was going to ask you what is the hardness level from 1-10 on keeping those fry.THanks


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You guys are crazy 2 of my piranha that are 7 inches still have their spots, they are starting to fade but doesnt look like a fast process. I know mine are old enough and big enough but they still have thier spots. What is your theory on that one?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine are like 5 inchers with no spots


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Your p do look kinda small for breeding... but what do I know I haven't been fortunate enough to breed them. I'd say just try it I mean whats there to lose?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah they are small rite now around june or july im going to try to breed them becuase there growing fast.Thanks Guys


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

nice rbp good luck on trying to breed them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks also I was wondering if anyone is selling breeding pair of RBP's let me know guys.Thanks in Socal area


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Hey Davo I know you have piranhas that breed and you have fry I was going to ask you what is the hardness level from 1-10 on keeping those fry.THanks
> [snapback]889011[/snapback]​


That Is a hard question to answer as hard would be a relative term.

But I'll out line the daily care and you decide

1. firts thing in the morning - Clean the tankby way of using a air line tube to take out all un eaten brine shrimp from the previous night along with any dead fry. This will double up as a water change as well. Then add fresh water. You could do this in many ways. I prefer to add fresh water to the little tank that I have placed on the fry tank and allow it to drip in drop at a time.

2. Suck out freshly hatched brine shrimp and feed the fry. You have to take care not to load this too much as dead brine shrmp can mess your water conditions.

3. Re -fill the brine shrimp hatchery to ensure you would have fresh shrimp in 24 hours. (I have 2 hatcheries running - this ensures that there is live brine shrimp every time)

4. Soon after I return from work I would repeat step 1 & 2

5. Before bed time Repeat steps 1 , 2 & 3

Thats about it. Well It does take a fare deal of commitment. how hard ... You decide :laugh:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Davo, I have another question do you know anyone whos selling a Breeding pair of Red Bellys.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

one of my reds lost his spots and hes only about 4.5"... the others some bigger and some smaller still have spots with no sign of leaving anytime soon...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

jonscilz said:


> one of my reds lost his spots and hes only about 4.5"... the others some bigger and some smaller still have spots with no sign of leaving anytime soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya mine too mine are like 7 inches and still have their spots I have an 8 incher that dont have spots though


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hopefully they will breed once they get older.


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Are these spots a true sign of a juvenile?

I'm sure that once they leave, that doesnt mean breeding is "for sure"...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope you have success with breeding your P's......I've had my 12p's for almost 2yrs now and still haven't had any luck. About four of my P's have become very dark in color which usually means they are ready to breed but noting...........Good Luck!!


----------

